# Time for a Pipe Bomb



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

So, today has been a day dedicated to the early celebration of my birthday. Overall, it's been a great day, had lunch at Tucano's a Brazilian grill... and then went with the wife to pick up birthday gifts for myself and her mother (not necessarily in that order)... and when I got home, I immediately smelt sort of a chargrilled smell. I thought maybe it was my neighbor Joe burning something on his Hibachi. Turns out it was my mailbox, thanks to one johnmoss. 








While I was cleaning up from the bombing of the mailbox, I came inside and found that my wife had bombed me as well, with a cupcake bouquet... I do love me some cupcakes. Incidentally, the birthday gift she picked up for me were some mason jars, as it turns out I needed them sooner than anticipated.








There will be return fire, but for now, I think I want to talk my neighbor Joe into breaking out the hibachi.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Early Happy Birthday!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Sticks and baccy and cupcakes? WINNING!!! arty: Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sweet bombs all around! :tu


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope you enjoy....and Happy Birthday.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice one John


----------

